

So I started a company, who gives a shit? - ozzstrich
https://medium.com/@Ozzstrich/so-i-started-a-company-86db01230317

======
catsmoothie
Interesting read could be seen as quite controversial. I do agree though,
there's nothing quite like cracking on with some development with a few mates.

